# Pictures of your 33-34" horses?



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a 11 month old filly, who is expected to mature around 33-34" once she's done growing. (She's at 31.0" currently) I have been searching around, and I just can't seem to find any good pictures of horses 33-34"!




So I was wondering if you guys would mind posting a picture or two of your horses that are around that size? Just so I can visualize the hight and compare to my girl.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 15, 2011)

Thats the size I like my mares





These girls are in the 33"-34" range.
















Excuse my daughters shorts, she wasn't expecting to help me that day, LOL.


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting those pictures!





Your girls are beautiful!


----------



## Reble (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is our Gelding Double 0 Seven 33.50"

He does it all. Like this size for showing.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2011)

My breeding program is based on 31-34", so I've got plenty within that range



Here's a few:

Sweet Tart, 33"






Copper, 33.75"






Glory, 33"






Doc, 33"


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 15, 2011)

also wanted to add our little Max. He is our 2010 black pinto colt. His sire is the black pinto in the above post by me, and his dam is a black pinto that stands 34".. Right now he's roughly measuring 30.5"-31" (will be a full yearling in June), so I'm expecting him to mature 33-34"


----------



## Carolyn R (Feb 15, 2011)

KGminiaturehorses said:


> Thanks for posting those pictures!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Thank You


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 15, 2011)

This mare measures 33.5"


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting your pictures! Everyone has such gorgeous horses





Feel free to post more!


----------



## Eohippus (Feb 15, 2011)

I like that 32-34 for driving. My two geldings are in that size range:






Avalon, 33"






Cody, 33.75






And if you're looking for a height reference with people:


----------



## Matt73 (Feb 15, 2011)

Lex is 34" exactly






Willow is 33" at 21 months (so I'm expecting her to go to around 35"-36"


----------



## Relic (Feb 15, 2011)

My fave guy was a big yearling at 31.75 but now at 6 years old he's stopped at 33.25"













Ace his sire is 12 this year and measures at 33" on the dot this pix was taken when he was 10 he hasn't changed and he's just been started in his first year of training to drive along with another son of his


----------



## stormy (Feb 15, 2011)

This guy was pretty leggy as a two yr old, was afraid he would go over but here he is at 5 and just 33.5"






And this guy I measure right on the mark at 34" though I do tend to measure a little tall!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a lot in that range too, here are just a few of them:

Jandts Pom Pom Chick A Dee 33.75"






Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo 33.75"






Maple Hollows After Dark 33"


----------



## Jill (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's one of the nicest horses I get to call mine, Destiny, who is 33":

*Erica's Echos of My Destiny (HOF)* 

2007 National Champion Amateur Halter Senior Stallion, Under

2008 Reserve National GRAND Champion Western Country Pleasure Driving, 32"-34"

Multi AMHR National Top Ten, Five, and Three / AMHR Halter Hall of Fame

Repeated AMHR National All Star / AMHA Honor Roll / Many Time AMHA & AMHR Grand Champion





​





​





​





​


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Feb 15, 2011)

Cheyenne 33in at 12






PTM Glorys Abbie Golightly 33in at 2

Resized to 70% (was 720 x 540) - Click image to enlarge


----------



## supaspot (Feb 15, 2011)

normajeanbaker said:


> This mare measures 33.5"


just had to say - I love your mare ,she is gorgeous !!!!


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 15, 2011)

Lucky-C-Acres-Minis said:


> Copper, 33.75"


I just fell in love with roan...


----------



## mad for mini's (Feb 15, 2011)

My mare Sophie is in that height range.


----------



## ohmt (Feb 15, 2011)

Here is Star Strucks Phantom, my newest that I just adore. He is 34" and 16 years old this year.

This was him when he was shown at age 5:






This was him last spring right before I bought him:






And this is him during the summer with us. Excuse the wire fencing in the background-that is outside of his pen!


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Feb 16, 2011)

This is my 33" gelding "Sox" He is my all round boy...does everything!
















and then my first mini and the "ham" of the barn, Josh



who is also 34"


----------



## Shari (Feb 16, 2011)

This is Maggie, she is 33 1/2" tall. And these photos show you how "not" to take pictures. LOL






Just did a clip job here..






This one isn't too bad, DS took the photo. In winter woolies.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Feb 16, 2011)

> just had to say - I love your mare ,she is gorgeous !!!!


Thanks so much!!

Jen


----------



## REO (Feb 16, 2011)

My mares

*Sassy-33"* (pic taken after weaning her foal so she's on the trim side)






*Polly- 33.5"*






*Taxi-32"* to compare size






*Tango-34"*






*Mysti-Nort daughter. Either 32.5 or 33"*






*Kismet-other Nort daughter 33"*






I have more mares of the same size. And some smaller.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Feb 16, 2011)

> Oh my! LOVE her!
> 
> 
> 
> :wub


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 17, 2011)

So glad this topic is here. I love looking at everyone's pick's so much that I'm tempted to start topics for every size! Just so I can gawk.


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks again to everyone who posted pictures!! So many beautiful horses


----------



## O So (Feb 17, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> So glad this topic is here. I love looking at everyone's pick's so much that I'm tempted to start topics for every size! Just so I can gawk.




I thought of the same thing! LOL I was going to start one for 29 and under minis.


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 17, 2011)

O So said:


> I thought of the same thing! LOL I was going to start one for 29 and under minis.



Well, Kim, what are you waiting for?


----------



## O So (Feb 17, 2011)

Knottymare said:


> Well, Kim, what are you waiting for?


LOL, I was actually waiting till I can go out and get exact measurements of my little men!



I finally bought a measuring stick!





Ok, I will start a new post and ad my pics tomorrow. LOL


----------



## rubyviewminis (Feb 19, 2011)

Just found this, here is my Xquisite Miss at 33" with her second foal and my first Jewel.






I can't wait to get her driving. I really need to get some good head shots of her. She is my *angel* horse, with the wing on her shoulder.


----------



## Poodlepill (Feb 20, 2011)

Eohippus said:


> I like that 32-34 for driving. My two geldings are in that size range:
> 
> Cody, 33.75


WOW your Cody is getting major air!!


----------



## Poodlepill (Feb 20, 2011)

rubyviewminis said:


> Just found this, here is my Xquisite Miss at 33" with her second foal and my first Jewel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE your Xquisite Miss, I am so attracted to those colors. Baby is pretty too but I love momma.


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 20, 2011)

Here is my old stallion, Grays Smoke Signal. He is 33.5" Here he is about age 5, then again at age 18.











One of my mares, Heather Glens Nutmeg... she is right at 34" and in her winter hair here






Another mare, Sunrise Hill Farm Solitaire... she is about 33.5" to 33.75"


----------



## lucky seven (Feb 20, 2011)

I loved looking at all of these photos everyone has such great looking minis!


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 20, 2011)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> I have a lot in that range too, here are just a few of them:
> 
> Jandts Pom Pom Chick A Dee 33.75"
> 
> ...



I love your appys and this grey one is gorgeous!


----------



## AshleyNicole (Feb 20, 2011)

I have several that fit that. My favorite of all is Bare who measured 33 3/4 at nationals in 2008 and 34" at a local show at the end of last year











this is one i took last year....first year with mares and he was a bit excited so just a tiny bit skinny





Love him though hope to start some performance with him this year and of course more halter






This is one of my favorite mares I got her last year from Erica she also measures 34

I'm going to breed these two for a 2012 foal...right now she is in foal to Bare's brother Taker....hoping for a filly


----------



## phoebeq (Feb 20, 2011)

Well, I am new at measuring these little guys, but I used a tape measure and best I can tell, Robin is about 33.5 inches...

With my 5 year old


----------



## Rebecca (Feb 21, 2011)

Great topic!

Here's my gelding Honeysuckle Knoll Toys Little Rusty, who is 33".

This is a photo of Rusty and I at Eastern Regionals this past August, taken by the lovely and talented Sandy Revard.










Rusty in his youth hunter class at Regionals, where he placed Reserve Regional Champion (photo above was taken right after this class). This picture was taken by Julie Good.






And Rusty when he first came home in May, before I started getting him in "show shape".






I'll post picture of my 34" girl, Kassie, when I find some of her clipped, she's a fuzzball right now!

Rebecca


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Feb 21, 2011)

Rebecca said:


> Great topic!
> 
> Here's my gelding Honeysuckle Knoll Toys Little Rusty, who is 33".
> 
> ...


Your gelding is gorgeous!! And I absolutely love your show top! Very cute


----------



## Knottymare (Feb 21, 2011)

More gorgeous minis! Love it!


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Feb 22, 2011)

I dont have any pictures of them at this time but you know my youtube, Rain and Two Sox are both 33.5'' =]


----------



## Magic (Feb 25, 2011)

Here are a few of mine. Erica's Streakin For Bucks (Buckeroo grandson) 33"






Mountain Highs AMayZing, 33 /12"





And here's one that helps you see height differences and similarities. These horses were shown quite a bit and were consistently measured. From left to right, Magic Mist Color on Fire, 36" (not in your height category), Magic Mist Top Secret, 34" exactly, and Willie Lees Desert Rose, just under 34", though in this pic she looks taller than Secret does.


----------



## ruffian (Mar 1, 2011)

Many of mine are that size - here are a few of my favorites:

ERL Zeus Lightning Bolt - 33 1/2 when he won AMHA World Grand champion Senionr Stallion in 2009. Pretty sure THAT measurement is accurate!








Ten L's Legacys Top Model - 33 1/2" as a 2Yo, so far measuring her at 34" -






Gallery Originals Major Temptation 3YO gelding at 33":






And one of our top broodmares a Top Cat daughter:


----------



## LC Farm (Mar 2, 2011)

My 33.5 inch gelding.


----------



## REO (Mar 2, 2011)

> Oh my! LOVE her!
> 
> 
> 
> :wub


Thank you! I love her too! She was Nort's first ever foal and she's going to make Nort a 1st time grandsire this year!


----------



## Zora (Mar 2, 2011)

My mini Angel, 33''


----------



## Margo_C-T (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow, Eohippus...you must have air-brushed out the WINGS on Cody!! He is FLYING!! What a jumper!!

Out of my six minis, three are 33-34"..it's my favorite "A" height. Sorry to say, I have no way to put up a photo, though one of them is shown in my avatar. But, only his head, so you can't really get much of a feel for height from THAT...

Margo


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 2, 2011)

normajeanbaker said:


> This mare measures 33.5"


WOW



I really like her.

I really like so many of them... sigh.


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 2, 2011)

*I have a mare who measures 34" on the dot. I took her to a show last summer where the person who did the measuring kinda got snippity with me when I walked up with my mare. She looked at her AMHA/AMHR reg and said... **"How is this mare registered with AMHA and entered in "A" classes when she is clearly over 36"! ** I told her she is 34" and to measure her. *

* *

*Much to the woman who measured her as well as her friend sitting there surprise, my mare measured 34" on the dot all 3 times. She said it must be in the legs to make my mare look so much taller then she really is.*





_SORRY BUT CANT POST PICS WITHOUT HELP!_


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 3, 2011)

This is for MindyLee.

 

Her 34" Mare.


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 3, 2011)

Raine Ranch Minis said:


> This is for MindyLee.
> 
> 
> 
> Her 34" Mare.


Love her. She's gorgeous!


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 3, 2011)

THANK YOU Knottymare! Shes a sweetheart. She looks so big and tall or even like a shetland but measures right on the dot 34" everytime. I stare at her all the time and try to figure it out what makes her look so tall, but cant put my finger on it. And BOY dose she have movement to burn with awesome leg action!


----------



## chandab (Mar 3, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> THANK YOU Knottymare! Shes a sweetheart. She looks so big and tall or even like a shetland but measures right on the dot 34" everytime. I stare at her all the time and try to figure it out what makes her look so tall, but cant put my finger on it. And BOY dose she have movement to burn with awesome leg action!


She's a lovely girl. I'm guessing she looks so tall because is proportionate and well put together.


----------



## ohmt (Mar 3, 2011)

> THANK YOU Knottymare! Shes a sweetheart. She looks so big and tall or even like a shetland but measures right on the dot 34" everytime. I stare at her all the time and try to figure it out what makes her look so tall, but cant put my finger on it. And BOY dose she have movement to burn with awesome leg action!



Lovely girl Mindylee!! I'm pretty sure it's that awesome front end and the dark legs that make her look much taller. All horses that are very upright in the front along with a long neck add a couple more inches visually. The darker legs make them seem longer and more refined which also adds height visually. Very pretty girl


----------



## Knottymare (Mar 4, 2011)

MindyLee said:


> THANK YOU Knottymare! Shes a sweetheart. She looks so big and tall or even like a shetland but measures right on the dot 34" everytime. I stare at her all the time and try to figure it out what makes her look so tall, but cant put my finger on it. And BOY dose she have movement to burn with awesome leg action!


She's really balanced and looks like a little horse! I bet she can move. Do you have any videos!?


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 4, 2011)

sorry no videos but have a couple of pics with her running around, and oh dose she have some WOW leg action. If you email me I can send ya a few to view if you like.

Thanks for all the kind words about my mare.

[email protected]


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 4, 2011)

This is Yankee, my 33.3 AMHR gelding. Dell Tera's Long Term #2 is his show name. hes a 7 yr old Silver dapple Splash Tovero. hes my all around guy.











then i also have a 34 inch Palomino AMHA/AMHR mare out of Little Kings White Russian but i dont have any good pics of her yet


----------



## KGminiaturehorses (Mar 5, 2011)

SirenFarms said:


> This is Yankee, my 33.3 AMHR gelding. Dell Tera's Long Term #2 is his show name. hes a 7 yr old Silver dapple Splash Tovero. hes my all around guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your gelding is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Mar 5, 2011)

SirenFarms said:


> This is Yankee, my 33.3 AMHR gelding. Dell Tera's Long Term #2 is his show name. hes a 7 yr old Silver dapple Splash Tovero. hes my all around guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOVE your Horse!!!!

I could not get your website to work?


----------



## SirenFarms (Mar 5, 2011)

thank you






my website for some reason has been taken down



i need to set up a new one. Sorry about that





he is a love and very good at what he does


----------



## joylee123 (Mar 13, 2011)

Here are a couple of mine.

Westwind LKB Buckeroo Dream Chimera 33"











Lil Bit O Country Kenny 33.5






Lil Bit O Country Butterfly 33.5


----------

